# Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel in Canada?



## CourtneyLA (Jun 20, 2014)

I want to buy a wheel for the baby I'm getting soon, but shipping seems insane to get the wheel to Canada! Does anyone know where I can get one where it won't break the bank?


----------



## Darcyroach (Feb 7, 2014)

You can only get it online I believe. I live in Canada and shipping was the same price and the wheel itself. But I must say, it's worth the money. It's an amazing wheel

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Here is a list of the actual cost to ship a wheel with and without a pan to Canada, it does cost a lot but we are not up charging for it, just rounded the price off to the nearest dollar amount. http://ircalc.usps.com/MailServices...ilingDate=6/20/2014&MailingTime=8:00 AM&dv=20
http://ircalc.usps.com/MailServices...gTime=8:00 AM&l=14&w=8&h=14&g=0&r=True&dv=25#


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

I live in Canada and got the CSB from Larry T. It was worth every penny I paid. My daughter bought a comforot wheel from Petsmart and it cost almost as much. I was never comfortable with the little holes in it because of hedgies little toes, and now it sits in the corner of her room not being used!
Shipping was very quick and Larry responded promptly to any questions I had. I am a huge fan of the bucket wheel! I would buy it again in a heartbeat! Besides as a small business owner I would rather support other small business when I can!


----------



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

You can always see if there are other hedgehog owners who also like to get the CSB wheel and split the cost of shipping.

The cost is expensive but it is well worth it. Myself, I have got 6 of Larry's wheel. Love them and they are so easy to clean.


----------



## Midelaye (Jul 9, 2014)

If you live close to Burlington, I know my breeder sells them for around $35 each (which is still less than shipping to Canada I think). Here's her site: http://curiousquills.macgraphie.com/


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

What's 50 bucks for your baby? (That's what I tell myself as I wait for my wheel to come in  )


----------



## CourtneyLA (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info! 

And I did end up ordering her one  I haven't actually seen her use it, but the litter pan always has something in it so I'm assuming she likes it lol I've only had to use a baby wipe on the actual wheel once, I just wipe it down to be sure there's no pee on it. (I know she's using it because she doesn't bother to use the litter box if she has to go lol)


----------



## Pandamom (May 23, 2014)

This is a dumb question....the litter pan under the wheel-do most hedgies actually use it? Our little dude just poops and runs and poops and runs in his wheel right now. I'm thinking of the Carolina bucket but I don't understand the pan! Is it worth the extra $?


----------



## CourtneyLA (Jun 20, 2014)

Pandamom said:


> This is a dumb question....the litter pan under the wheel-do most hedgies actually use it? Our little dude just poops and runs and poops and runs in his wheel right now. I'm thinking of the Carolina bucket but I don't understand the pan! Is it worth the extra $?


I think it was worth the money because all the poop and pee goes into the pan rather than sticking to the wheel. This means that I don't have to change the fleece as much


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

The pan is worth it in my opinion. It makes it so that any pee and poop that flings off the wheel has somewhere to go. It's not necessarily about them using it as a litter box, as it is to catch what they do on the wheel. If you get lucky, your hedgie will get off the wheel to use the litter box.


----------

